# 2006 2.8 HDI gear ratios



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Note* this has *nothing* to do with 'Juddergate' ( half the readers move on )  

I have a 2006 ( Old Type, not x250 ) Peugeot Boxer 2.8 HDI. I have read somewhere a long time ago, that there may be different gear ratios: maybe final drive, or 5th gear. Anyone know?

The reason for asking is that I find the 5th gear is extremely high ( low ratio ).

It doesn't like to be in 5th much below about 48mph unless on a dead level road and steady speed. Acceleration below about 45mph *really* needs 4th.

A lot of my travelling is on country B roads and is often between 40 and 55mph. This means *constant* gear changing which is a real pain.

I may have been spoiled by my old Renault which would stay in 5th from 70mph right down to about 30 and then lug back up again on a level road. I don't expect that in the Peugeot: The 5th is fine if flying on M-ways at 60 or 70 mph but I don't do much of that.

I am not sure that I want to go to the trouble of having a different ratio fifth fitted, if that is an option, but am interested in others experiences / opinions.

Harvey


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My 2Ltr just about runs at 40MPH in fifth gear, but only on a flat road. It does accelerate very steadily if the road stays flat.

That may not help in your case but I assume that's the compromise between speed and economy. :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gear box*

Hi

I do not know the technical phrases for what I need to say, so bear with me.

I had a 2006 Kontiki running on a 2.8 Fiat. At 60 mph, she did about 2100 revs. I remember talking to Peter about his Hymer and that did about 2500 revs at 60. I understand that my Fiat had the long legged gear box, whilst others had a shorter fifth gear. Fifth gear was only really usable on my van at 50 mph and above.

I believe that you can "change" the fifth gear cog or something.

Russell


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Fifth Gear*

Hi, we had a 53 plate Pergeot Elddis that would show 2000 RPM at 60 mph, the 56 plate Hymer shows 2400 RPM at 60 much quicker but not as economical, we used to average 27 mpg in the Pergeot whereas the Hymer does 24. So it depends what is more important?
curlyboy


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Thanks all, quite interesting.

Rapide561, what you say is more or less what I thought but was a while ago I heard this and as I didn't have a Boxer / Ducato at the time was not greatly interested. I seem to remember though that some people complained about the lower gear 'vans being noisy at cruising speed.

I guess economy may suffer more with the lower 5th when cruising fast but as explained, I tend not to do that so much, but I *do* seem to spend a lot of time in 4th. See my average MPG: not bad I suppose considering that, and especially as I have diesel heating / hot water too.  

I may just learn to live with it: I could get the lower 5th fitted and then find I don't like it! 8O 

Harvey


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You could always get it "Re mapped" or fit a power box. This would give you more low rev torque so it would pull better in 5th. Cheaper option than fitting a lower ratio and economy would not suffer either.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Well, that may be another option Trevor but I don't know the comparative costs ..... however, I don't believe that would work anyway because when the 'van is travelling at, say, 40mph to 45 mph in 5th, it is *in the wrong gear*; you can tell it is because it just isn't 'happy', it almost feels as though it is about to start ( and I *hate* to say this ) *juddering* ........

.... but thanks for the suggestion.

Harvey


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

ingram said:


> Well, that may be another option Trevor but I don't know the comparative costs ..... however, I don't believe that would work anyway because when the 'van is travelling at, say, 40mph to 45 mph in 5th, it is *in the wrong gear*; you can tell it is because it just isn't 'happy', it almost feels as though it is about to start ( and I *hate* to say this ) *juddering* ........
> 
> .... but thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Harvey


Trevor is right!

I had my 2.8jtd, which displayed all the symptoms you described remapped by Alex at Boosters.

Works like a treat, pulls like a train, 4th gear is now for pottering about town, over 40-45 and it's into 5th.

No more down changing on the hills, will cruise at 50 in top quite happily (but even happier at 65!)

Cost iro £450-500

Problem solved

David

ps come and try mine if you want to see proof!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

b16duv said:


> Trevor is right!
> 
> ps come and try mine if you want to see proof!


Yep, having found out a lot more since I posted the last, it seems to be confirmed by many others ..... well, I have to be wrong now and again! 

Thanks for the offer David but there'd be a helluva lot of gearchanges t'wixt Hampshire and Fife. :roll: :roll:

Harvey

ps. it doesn't look to be doing much for your economy though!


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

ingram said:


> ps. it doesn't look to be doing much for your economy though!


You're right! 

However

My mpg hasn't changed since I had the remap

My average speed is now 10mph higher - so if i travelled at the previous speed, i would get better economy!

Finally, my van is 4 tonnes in fighting condition and it's 3 metres high. (and I toad a fiat punto).

Dover is 500 miles from home and I just like to 'get' there! :twisted: :twisted:

The remap has fulfilled all my expectations and I would absolutely recommend it to anyone.

All the best

David


----------

